# various snacks for football today  Final Shots



## miamirick (Nov 16, 2013)

a couple of the boys are coming over for Miami at 3:00 and florida at 7:00 so some snacks are in order

a few meatballs and a couple japs













DSC01991.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013






salmon  sweet and jerk













DSC01992.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013






ribs on the Braunfels













DSC01988.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013






looking good so far













DSC01987.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013






thanks for looking

more to come


----------



## timberjet (Nov 16, 2013)

You had better whip up some more ABT's if your friends are anything like mine. lol.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 16, 2013)

those are for the cook before they get here!!

added a few bacon wrapped figs













DSC01993.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013






and some bacon strips coated with my chocolate jalapeno paste 













DSC01994.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013






looking good so far













DSC01995.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013


----------



## rp ribking (Nov 16, 2013)

Very Nice Rick!!! What is this chocolate jap paste?


----------



## themule69 (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks good so far.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## miamirick (Nov 16, 2013)

rp RibKing said:


> Very Nice Rick!!! What is this chocolate jap paste?


great question!   it's from Steve Raichlen Rib book,   I'm gonna post another thread detailing it sunday morn when I'm in better spelling and detailing capacity than today!













55.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013


----------



## miamirick (Nov 16, 2013)

got my guard dog keeping everything scure













DSC01996.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013






ribs ready for a little foil, just adding some butter and honey with another coat of that choclate jalapeno paste













DSC01999.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013






added my japs and meatballs, bacon and figs looking close













DSC02001.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013






more to come

Go Gators!!!

Canes gonna choke today,   you heard it here first!!!


----------



## rp ribking (Nov 16, 2013)

Can't wait to see the ribs finished


----------



## disco (Nov 16, 2013)

I wonder why the guys come to your place for the game? 

I suspect it is that great food.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Nov 16, 2013)

miamirick said:


> Go Gators!!!
> 
> Canes gonna choke today,   you heard it here first!!!


No love for Jimbo?


----------



## miamirick (Nov 16, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> No love for Jimbo?



Don't even like to talk about them,  just like spurrier used to say "that team on the west coast"

Certainly not looking forward to that game this year


----------



## foamheart (Nov 16, 2013)

But a good coach, he has one National Championship ring already.

Seems strange, Fisher and Muschamp both got NC rings with the same team, went their separate ways, both as first time guaranteed head coaches in waiting. Then the similarity changed. One got his team (thru strife) the other forced to move to take another. Both ended up in Florida.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 16, 2013)

did you know they both split (co own) a vacation home in the panhandle?


----------



## miamirick (Nov 16, 2013)

well we are all getting pretty happy here,  food is good and the libations are getting better,  

someone said it's rum oclock so the captain came out for a visit,   he wont make it through the late game!!!













DSC02008.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013






got some baked beans going in













DSC02002.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013






heres those bacon strips and meatballs













DSC02004.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013






that looks like a happy smoker to me













DSC02006.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013






huffing and puffing,   nice little smoke trail













DSC02009.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013






ribs are just looking too good right now,   maybe an hour left,   shoulkd be ready just at game tim,e













DSC02007.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013






Miami not looking too good!!!

more to come


----------



## miamirick (Nov 17, 2013)

heres some more shots

bacon wrapped meatballs













DSC02011.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 17, 2013






salmon and a couple japs













DSC02012.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 17, 2013






beans













DSC02017.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 17, 2013






finished ribs













DSC02013.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 17, 2013


















DSC02015.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 17, 2013


















DSC02016.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 17, 2013


















DSC02018.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 17, 2013






thanks for looking


----------



## disco (Nov 17, 2013)

Stunning spread. 

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Nov 17, 2013)

You got to eat well anyway....... So did the guard dog get his share?

Excellent looking spread.


----------



## meatwhisperer (Jan 25, 2014)

Tell me about the meatballs, please.  And, are the jalapenos stuffed or just bacon-wrapped?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry I'am chiming in late here but :drool: .  No words for that smorgasbord of goodies...  Well done,  WHB


----------

